# Welcome to Tartarus - The Greatest Space Station In The Galaxy [WOIN]



## Ghost2020 (Feb 28, 2017)

I like it! I hope to see The Cauldron setting one of these days.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 1, 2017)

> Tartarus is home to 7-million people and aliens.



So, you're saying that aliens aren't people???


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2017)

I've updated this PDF with a map of floor 323.


----------

